# 2015 Ottawa Mushroom Festival



## carpet crawler (May 2, 2013)

Went last year and had such a great time thinking about heading down from Rockford again.....Anyone else going?


----------



## carpet crawler (May 2, 2013)

Nobody out there going?Haven't even thought about looking up here in Winnebago County.Hey guys....you got 3 Peoria threads and 2 central Illinois threads going.....Try posting on one thread.Thanks!


----------

